# Fehler bei Änderung der Bildschirmauflösung



## Illuvatar (15. Apr 2004)

Wenn ich mit folgendem Code die Bildschirmauflösung ändere, bekomme ich von Java3D den Fehler:


> Fail to create hardware D3D Device, switch to use reference rastericer.




```
private void setFullScreenWindow (boolean aFlag)
  {
    dispose ();
    setBounds (
      aFlag ? 0 : bounds[0],
      aFlag ? 0 : bounds[1],
      aFlag ? getToolkit().getScreenSize().width : bounds[2],
      aFlag ? getToolkit().getScreenSize().height : bounds[3]
    );
    setVisible (true);
    GraphicsDevice gd = GraphicsEnvironment.getLocalGraphicsEnvironment().getDefaultScreenDevice();
    if (aFlag){
      oldDisplay = gd.getDisplayMode();
      gd.setFullScreenWindow (this);
      gd.setDisplayMode (new DisplayMode (800, 600, oldDisplay.getBitDepth(), oldDisplay.getRefreshRate()));
    }else
      gd.setDisplayMode (oldDisplay);
    setState (NORMAL);
    requestFocus ();
  }
```

Ich benutze Das JDK 1.4.2 und Java3D 1.3.1 für DirectX. (Ich möchte im Moment noch nicht auf OpenGL umsteigen)
Solange diese Methode nicht benutzt wird, funktioniert alles bestens.

Weiß jemand, was ich falsch mache :?: 

So verhält sich das Programm genau:
Die Anwendung verschwindet wieder in der Taskleiste.
Wenn ich darauf klicke, ändert sich die Auflösung wieder in 800x600, die linke obere Ecke des Fensters ist aber ein Stück von der linken oberen Ecke des Fensters zu sehen. Der Inhalt des Canvas3D in dem Fenster ist nicht mehr zu sehen, und meine JMenuBar funktioniert nicht mehr richtig (wie vor dem Aufruf von JPopupMenu.setDefaultLightWeightPopupEnabled(false); )

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Illuvatar (22. Apr 2004)

Hat niemand eine Idee?


----------



## Beni (22. Apr 2004)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hat niemand eine Idee?



Wenn du keine Antwort bekommst, kann das zwei Gründe haben: du wirst von allen gehasst, oder niemand weiss es.

Ich glaube es ist die zweite Variante  :wink: 

mfg Beni


----------



## Illuvatar (22. Apr 2004)

Ja, das hoffe ich doch auch mal  .
Ich wollte nur nochmal auf das Problem aufmerksam machen.

Na gut, lass ich das eben weg :cry:


----------

